# Wire bite tippet?



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't actually hooked into a fish with this yet, but I have used some single strand (like for kingfish) to throw at cudas. Just an albright to my leader, then a haywire twist to the fly. I think I was using #04 wire, but can't remember. I think it was 30-something lbs test.

I know it casts well, but like I said, haven't gotten much chance to use it since I've never seen a cuda inshore around here. Might try to throw an even lighter version on some blues this year.

I tried the "knottable" stuff, but gave up pretty quickly. I'll probably try again this year after actually doing some research on knots that should work with it.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been using nickel titanium. Modified figure 8 to fly, Albright to tippet, 6-8".


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I use Kinky 2. I've been using it for about 5-6yrs now and I like it.









https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/kno...wire?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

12lb for spanish macks and smaller bluefish and smaller cudas. I'll use the 18 or 25lb for schooly kings, larger bluefish, baby sharks and mid size cudas. I need to pick up some 35lb, which I will use for big kings, large cudas, 3-5ft sharks, etc. That might be what you need for those giant blues there on the east coast (haven't had the chance to ever chase them yet).

What I like about the stuff is it's thin and not stiff. Very flexible and doesn't kink unless beaten to death by multiple toothy critters. It has almost no memory and it's tie-able! 

Normally for the small stuff (12-18lb), I'm only using about a 3" piece (between knots) for that extra insurance, in case they are not being leader shy and ripping the flies off. 6" on the bigger stuff, depending on how leader shy they are with 25-35lb Kinky 2 wire. I'm adding the wire to the end of my fluorocarbon bite leader with an albright knot. On the fly side of the wire, I'm tying a simple loop knot, like a one turn non-slip mono loop knot or a perfection loop knot. You could probably use a bowline knot to tie a loop knot as well. 

I haven't big shark fished it yet on fly, but who knows, maybe one day.

Ted


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Using leader wire - About 3-4 inches of steel wire and tied to the mono with a nail knot. Bend the wire in half, then using pliers but a small 90 degree bend in the loop created. Tie the nail knot over the whole thing. Feed the line through the loop created in the wire so the knot rests against the 90 DEG bend. I will tie one when I get home and post it. I will pre-tie a few of these before going out, because they are a little time consuming.

The other option is to use 3-4" of a thick wire and just tie the fly on the wire with the hook trailing.

The only thing I catch with teeth is Spanish. For those I just tie flies on the longest shank hook I can find.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I use 50# for musky 

Knotable. I get a 1’ section and it’s 8” after I get everything tied up. 
Leader to tippet I use a nail knot
Tippet to fly I use a loop and bowline with an extra half hitch. 

Works good but I don’t like it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use what ever wire I have in my tackle box. Probably 30#
Albright or Huffnagle
hay wire twist on fly
I've used this for sharks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Been a while since I used wire -but try to use Malin’s coffee colored stainless wire, in lighter sizes. For sharks specifically I use a haywire twist for the fly and a tiny welded tuna ring at the other end.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Surflon makes some good knotable wire. I can’t remember the actual strand count.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

From the DIY Bonefishing book I adopted their baracuda fly idea; the author keeps a 'Cuda fly on a bit of steel leader with a loop just big enough to fit over his bonefish fly. Very easy to pop on if a target of opportunity presents. I've always used basic stainless steel leader, Malin I think, in the lighter sizes and don't see any reason to change. I seldom use more then "just enough' (three inches for mackerel, maybe) and often wish I'd gone a few inches longer.

One of the cool things about reaching for the steel is I care a lot less about actually winning, I mean it's a baracuda or a Mackerel or a shark... so it's all just for fun. 

Wait, when did the rest of it stop being 'all just for fun?'


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

When I fish wire, I could care less about IGFA rules (typically). I will tie around a 16" portion of wire to the fly (or hook for tube flies) with haywire twist. I then tie the other end to a Owner Hyperwire welded ring with a tight haywire twist to keep it from moving or fowling. Then I can tie an improved clinch, or whatever normal knot I would like to the ring, and I can quickly change leaders with different flies on them just like I would normally change a fly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

Very timely that I saw this post! I am looking for a wire setup for tigerfish and was leaning towards the 40 lb Rio Powerflex wire tippet, tied, as others have said, with an Albright knot. Would certainly welcome any input!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ferrulewax said:


> When I fish wire, I could care less about IGFA rules (typically). I will tie around a 16" portion of wire to the fly (or hook for tube flies) with haywire twist. I then tie the other end to a Owner Hyperwire welded ring with a tight haywire twist to keep it from moving or fowling. Then I can tie an improved clinch, or whatever normal knot I would like to the ring, and I can quickly change leaders with different flies on them just like I would normally change a fly.


Hey go for it, if they'll eat it. Down here in Florida, the fish tend to be more leader shy and it's tough to get away with that rig. That being said, you'd be surprised on just how little wire is actually needed.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've found using real wire (e.g. Malin's) is better than the knottable kind. It's much much thinner, so better from a visibility perspective and I think is less likely to get fouled up casting. Have to replace it every so often if casting a lot but it works.

Albright to tippet + haywire twist to fly


----------

